# Cool inlay/sticker find: input



## lateralus819 (Nov 13, 2009)

So I'm poor and i love the jems and what not with there DNA/VINE/PYRAMID ETC ETC inlays and i've always wanted a neck with them but i can't afford the $300 tag for a new neck so i was just browsing this site

INLAY STICKERS > Fret Markers for GUITAR - Inlay Stickers Guiatrs Fret Makers Birds Skull Rose

And was looking at their inlays, they actually look really good imo! i have bought a F-whole sticker from them before and its still on my guitar after my arm rubbing it constantly. 

For the price what the heck? Thoughts? i'm thinking of getting the DNA for my MC 7420 and maybe the pyramids for my 1570


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 13, 2009)

They actually look like the originals shape wise etc, i think im deff ordering some once i get some cash, now i just gotta debate on getting the JPM decals from universal jems for the body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

lateralus819 said:


> They actually look like the originals shape wise etc, i think im deff ordering some once i get some cash, now i just gotta debate on getting the JPM decals from universal jems for the body.



I say go for the body decals first, that way you'll have a better idea of how you want the inlays to look. 

Says the guy who just swapped inlays on his guitar without doing anything to the body.


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't decide on the body that's the thing haha, in currently looking at decals


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2009)

lateralus819 said:


> I can't decide on the body that's the thing haha, in currently looking at decals



I honestly, go for something different. I can't tell you how many tribal patterns, flames, or JPM's I've seen. 

Perhaps look into car decals, they'll have some stuff you normally wouldn't see on guitar decals site. 

Though, by all means, if any of those I already named pleases you, it's your guitar. Rock that sob how you like!


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 16, 2009)

I ordered some off of Ebay...
Havent gottin them considerng theyre coming in from thailand... 
hoping theyre good.


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 16, 2009)

i actually changed my mind. I totally forgot about cleaning the fretboard, gonna be impossible.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 16, 2009)

lateralus819 said:


> i actually changed my mind. I totally forgot about cleaning the fretboard, gonna be impossible.



You need to put a clearcoat over decals. Shouldn't be a problem, unless you have mandolin frets and press hard or play fretless.


----------



## Overt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

i was planning on getting some too but then i thought about lemon oiling the fretboard


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 16, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> You need to put a clearcoat over decals. Shouldn't be a problem, unless you have mandolin frets and press hard or play fretless.




No, i use a cleaner to get grime off, i imagine it would lift the decals off.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 16, 2009)

Any cleaner that will eat through a clearcoat shouldn't be used to clean a guitar. The decal on the headstock is the same thing as these that you plan to put on your fretboard. You put them on and then clearcoat the neck to seal it in.


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think i would want to clear coat my fretboard.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (Nov 17, 2009)

I can have the Tree of Life Inlays on my RG 7...

I think I'm gonna have some fun with this.


----------



## ncbrock (Nov 17, 2009)

BlackMetalSins said:


> I can have the Tree of Life Inlays on my RG 7...
> 
> I think I'm gonna have some fun with this.



i got the red tree of life on my schecter avenger 7. it looks amazing. I dont feel them nor do they show signs of coming up. ill get some pictures 2maro.

mine took about a week a half to get here directly from japan.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Nov 19, 2009)

ncbrock said:


> i got the red tree of life on my schecter avenger 7. it looks amazing. I dont feel them nor do they show signs of coming up. ill get some pictures 2maro.
> 
> mine took about a week a half to get here directly from japan.


I want too sees!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 19, 2009)

Ive been interested in this sticker/inlay concept for awhile.. but I think I posted here and people gave me the "Your a dumbass that wouldnt work" crap..

Has anyone tried this (sticker then clearcoating) and does it actually stay down with the friction of strings on it?? Any confirmation?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2009)

It seems like such a hassle, to have to clear coat the board, and even so, right on that website, it says they are meant to be removable. 

I'd be awfully worried of getting clear (most likely a poly of some sort) all over the fretboard, as well as frets. Not to mention all the sanding work that will need to be done, which again can mean potentially damaging your frets. 

Get yourself a Dremel, some templates, and some pre-cut inlay material if you want cheap, permanent inlays. Going through the hassle of clear coating stickers to your fretboard just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 19, 2009)

those are the kind of "suggestions" im used to hearing.

But honestly, I think it is possible and makes sense that you can remove them later, dont have to ruin your fretboard by possibly messing up a dremel/routing.. I think theres MUCH more potential for damage when you chose to get a dremel and some pre-cut inlay material, over sticking a sticker on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> those are the kind of "suggestions" im used to hearing.
> 
> But honestly, I think it is possible and makes sense that you can remove them later, dont have to ruin your fretboard by possibly messing up a dremel/routing.. I think theres MUCH more potential for damage when you chose to get a dremel and some pre-cut inlay material, over sticking a sticker on.



I'm all for putting them on as *stickers*, which is there intended purpose, but I just don't see it being worth it to then apply a clear coat (and all that entails) over top of them, which makes them permanent. Who's to say that the poly won't effect them adversely, or they may fade over the years. 

Like I said, I think they're perfectly fine as stickers, I never contested that fact. I actually think there good in that regard. 

What I am somewhat "against" but more of weary of, is putting a sealant over top of them, thus making them, essentially, permanent.

To further clarify:

Stickers as inlay = Good

Stickers covered in polyurethane over fretboard = Not so Good


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well the clear coat wouldn't really ruin them as it would seal them in unless there was a chemical reaction, and the only thing that really sucks is, me as probably a lot of people, clean there boards which i imagine would lift them off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2009)

Perhaps, since they are very cheap, you could vary them up. Change them every time you clean your fretboard. That would be the advantage of having them so easily pull off.


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah 20 bucks a pop to do that though.....ive come up with a better mod for my guitar mwuahah, and it has to do with my username


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 20, 2009)

i got my fretboard decals and put them on after cleaning my neck. They stay on just fine. i didnt put any clear coat on them or whatever. i dont really feel them either.
So yeah
BTW
you cant spinach the wheel.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Nov 20, 2009)

vhmetalx said:


> i got my fretboard decals and put them on after cleaning my neck. They stay on just fine. i didnt put any clear coat on them or whatever. i dont really feel them either.
> So yeah
> BTW
> you cant spinach the wheel.


 pics?


----------



## ncbrock (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry i kind of forgot about this thread but here it is:


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 22, 2009)

here is my sloppy job
I'm not sure what's worse my picture taking skills or sticker placing skills.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 23, 2009)

gotta say, those look a lot better than i thought they would! cleaning/oiling the board is a concern for me, too, though...


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had inlay decals on my Intrepid for a while now, and they're holding up just fine.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 23, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> gotta say, those look a lot better than i thought they would! cleaning/oiling the board is a concern for me, too, though...


I was thinking the same. In the end, they are 5 dollar stickers. If they don't last, they don't last. Strings are more expensive. It's just something cool to try out. I oiled and clean my board right before putting they on. I hope this wasn't a bad idea haha


----------



## jymellis (Dec 23, 2009)

i have glow in the dark dots on the 12 and 24th frets of a couple of my 7s. they are holdiing up[ fine. i had some side dots, but they came off.


----------



## zeal0us (Dec 23, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I've had inlay decals on my Intrepid for a while now, and they're holding up just fine.



I put em on my Intrepid yesterday. 

What do you do when cleaning the fretboard, clean around the decals? :/


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 23, 2009)

for me, the jokomo inlay stickers lasted for about 3 months before starting to peel, just don't oil the fretboard until you are ready to change them. When they are done and you need a new set on, clean the FB after you take the old ones off, make sure it is good and dry, or the lemon oil is totaly soaked in, whatever- then put the new set on and you are good to go for the next 3 months.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 23, 2009)

zeal0us said:


> I put em on my Intrepid yesterday.
> 
> What do you do when cleaning the fretboard, clean around the decals? :/



I haven't gotten to that point yet. I cleaned the board before I put them on, and my fretboards take a while to get dirty. I'll probably just clean/condition it normally, and if the stickers come off, no big deal. I'll get more if I'm that pleased with them.


----------



## Shashing (Dec 24, 2009)

I've had the blue vine of life ones on my 7 since the summer and have had no problems except the little clear layer pealing off them. There's no need for a clear coat or any of that, and as for the cleaning - why not just whipe down the stickers with a dry cloth, then clean the board around them carefully with a rag and your oil of choice


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the planet ones on my 7321. They came out way more kick ass then I expected. Here is the only pic I have right now, I apologize for being in it looking like a cheesy mofo. 






Only problems I have had is the clear layers are peeling off Neptune and Saturn, but at least the ring parts have not started lifting yet from me bending strings. I figured they would get lifted up really quick but they are holding in there.

If they come off I will prob order more because they look so awesome


----------



## GonWild (Aug 12, 2010)

Just read this older thread, and here are my 2 cents.

I ordered the fireflame inlays, and put them on my RG 7 string. I think they look really cool!! No troubles bending or whatever. I have only had them for about a week, so time will tell if they start to peel or what happens when I get around to cleaning the fretboard.


----------



## andy9998 (Feb 14, 2011)

vhmetalx said:


> i got my fretboard decals and put them on after cleaning my neck. They stay on just fine. i didnt put any clear coat on them or whatever. i dont really feel them either.
> So yeah
> BTW
> you cant spinach the wheel.


 

So wait, do they ever come off when playing?


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys.

I got all my inlay sticker sets fro Creative Cuts Inlays on Ebay. He did a few custom inlays for me before he wound up getting 2 jobs, so now he basically does normal sets. He does offer a LOT of different styles and choices. A buddy of mine got an abalone set, and they kinda faded a little bit. But if you get normal white or the MOP ones, they'll last a good long while.

As for the ones I got so far:
*Carpenter 7: Slipknot Tribal "S"
*Kamikaze-1 7: White bombs
*Kamikaze-4 7: MOP Bombs w/ fighter jet 12th fret
*Hanneman 7: Slayer "Eagles" w/ "SLAYER" 12th fret
*FM 8-string: Kirk Hammett Skull & Crossbones (will be putting them on tomorrow!!!)

The sets I have and get are made in California, and he offers free shipping with your purchase. I haven't had an issue with them and I've had them on a few of my guitars now for almost a year. As long as your really careful when you clean your fingerboard, you won't have an issue with these.

To see the ones I have on my guitars, just go to the gallery section and look for the pics I added, or view the album in my profile. These are the best thing to help make an ordinary guitar one step closer to a custom shop without the thousands of dollars price tag!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 16, 2011)

andy9998 said:


> So wait, do they ever come off when playing?



I've had a custom decal set on my 7 string RG7321 and my RG560 for almost 2 years, they haven't shown any signs of coming off, and I play those guitars at pretty much every show (all over) and practice, but I got them from JOCKOMO


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 18, 2011)

andy9998 said:


> So wait, do they ever come off when playing?



Mine are still holding up just fine.


----------

